
Apple Is Said to Be Rethinking Strategy on Self-Driving Cars - rch
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/10/technology/apple-is-said-to-be-rethinking-strategy-on-self-driving-cars.html
======
wutf
Why are there two copies of this thread?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12466983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12466983)

